# Would Like To Know More About My Ardath Find!



## verity (Aug 15, 2012)

I found an Ardath 'convertible 7' watch set, complete in it's box and looks to be unworn when scouring a market, I'm guessing it's from the 1960s? But can't find much out, I only paid Â£7 for it, but I'm just interested to know a bit more about the company, and if it's something worth hanging on to?


----------



## john87300 (Oct 12, 2011)

It was probably made by the Ardath Watch Co of Genf in Switzerland, but without photos of the watch and the movement inside it's not possible to say much more than that.


----------



## verity (Aug 15, 2012)

OK I have a few jpegs I can add but I'm not sure how to post them?


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=13637


----------



## verity (Aug 15, 2012)

thanks for adding the link for me, here's the pics-


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

by 'worth hanging onto' it depends on whether someone likes it or monetary value >

http://www.ebay.com/...s-/380331792997

sold for $12.95 , with todays exchange rate you should be able to make a few quid


----------



## verity (Aug 15, 2012)

well I'm not very good at looking after things so if it was worth Â£100 I wouldn't have trusted myself to wear it too much! But might have hung onto it for an heirloom, but if it's worth less I can enjoy wearing it without worrying too much! Thanks for the ebay link, as mine is in working order and unused I might get a bit more for it too if I get bored of it!


----------

